# Wiley, meet everyone. Everyone this is Wiley



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

I wanted to take the opportunity to introduce a new addition to my family. Everyone, please say hi to Wiley aka. Mr Lime aka. Toldin's Alberta Blue Skyfighter. He just turned 9 weeks old on Friday (5/24/13).

I'm a single fur-father, so he's a bit of a handful and I have to constantly keep an eye on him......but he's so amazing so far. He's already figured out where the potty is and lets me know when he has to go


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Chris,

Looks like you got what you wished for 

Welcome home Wiley, what a great 'looker' you are 

Now the fun begins!!!!!

Great pics and keep them coming 8)

Good Times..... 

Hobbsy


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

He's adorable! Great photos. And I love seeing them on Instagram.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, Wiley!! 

You certainly are a handsome little gentleman!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness he is one of the most gorgeous puppies I've seen!
I had my Liesel to look after on my own too, it got VERY trying at times, hope you get enough sleep and I'm sure you'll do great! As everyone says, past about 6 months it gets much easier. 
Welcome to the forum, take lots of pics!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

He is adorable - beautiful pictures!

I miss sweet puppy breath and all the wrinkles - enjoy it while you can!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Love the shot of Wiley in front of the door. Might I direct you to the photo of the month competition?


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the comments 

I'm definitely not new to the forum, but I've mostly been a reader rather than an "asker" or a "discusser"

Wiley is my first V, so this is a whole new world to me. Rest assured there will definitely be a LOT of photos in the future  He's pretty hard to not constantly follow around with a camera......that is until he gets into something he shouldn't be into.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow! What an adorable cutie pie!!! 

I love all the pictures too! 

Welcome to the new addition to your onemanfamily! ;D


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

What a great looking pup.

You and Wiley are going to have great adventures.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Wow. He's awesome! I just found out on Friday that we have a little girl V-Dharma. 8 weeks is a long time until she comes home. Cherish the puppy time you have together and you'll do great. welcome Wiley!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He sure is a looker.
Love those ears on him.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Pleasure to meet you Wiley!! you are adorable and definitely model V material  stunning pics ... hoping to see more of Wiley to keep the pup addiction under control  ENJOY!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

So happy for you Chris! I know it's been a long time coming!! He is adorable. Enjoy ... They grow up fast! So worth all the hard work during the puppy stage!!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

The very definition of "puppy dog eyes" 

Impossible to resist or say "no" to.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oooookaaaay! Now enough of these cute puppy pictures NOT!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Wiley day 4 update:

SO I'm not going to lie......I am completely smitten with my puppy. He is so sweet....and so smart for being 9 weeks old it has exceeded all of my expectations.

He's such a goofball....and curious about EVERYTHING, but he's pretty entertaining and a huge attention suck. He's got going #1 down in the right place, but gives me ZERO warning about #2's.....but today we had a serious breakthrough. I caught him just as he was about to deuce on my kitchen floor and I carried him out to where he was supposed to go....then when he finally went on his spot I went crazy with praise and gave him some deli-sliced chicken breast. Later that evening he gave me a whine like he had to go, so I opened the patio door......and without me even going out there he was already going #2. It felt like a serious accomplishment!!!!

Last night was the first nice out of the 3 that he's slept through the night as well. We spend a lot of time on crate training and some very basic commands. Today has been an amazing day with my new best friend 

Here are a few photos I snapped from the day.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Soooooooooo adorable! ;D


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

CC your photos are amazing ...the light and the grey/black backgrounds are flipping amazing ..... not to even start gushing about Wiley .... can see why you are totally in love ... love the yawn pic!! ENJOY and thanks for sharing!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

chrispycrunch, it's no surprise that you're so smitten... Who wouldn't be??? Wiley is so beautiful!! And the picture of innocence!! ;D ;D ;D

Glad he is doing so well with his potty training already! 

Isn't it a little awe-inspiring to know that you are now responsible for another living thing besides yourself? Wiley will be your best friend for the next 10 to 15 years and will bring you much joy!! And (get ready) sometimes much exasperation!! ;D ;D ;D CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I will say it again pictures are great!

Are you for hire? 

Can never seem to get such quality shots.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome pictures!
And Wiley is beautiful! Perfect wrinkles, puppy eyes. SO CUTE! Enjoy him while he's small because he'll get huge in a flash!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Breathtaking pictures - you could frame any of them!

Wiley is adorable!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my boy and the photos  I'm just happy to share with everyone here. Such a good community we have here. It feels like one big happy (most of the time) family.



mswhipple said:


> And the picture of innocence!! ;D ;D ;D


LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Holy crap not even close to innocent. He's a little devil sometimes. When he gets into one of his moods he's a little hard to snap out of it, but once he goes back to being a calm little ginger meatball all is good with the world again.



GarysApollo said:


> I will say it again pictures are great!
> 
> Are you for hire?
> 
> Can never seem to get such quality shots.


Thank you  I'm always for hire, but something tells me the logistics of getting there might complicate things. Haha.

The quality of the shots mostly has to do with the lens and the lighting. Most any new camera these days will have great resolution on the sensor, but sometimes the lens makes all the difference. The composition is another very important element that is the one thing you can't just buy though....it takes practice to develop it.

I'm shooting with 3 different cameras. (4 if you count my Samsung Galaxy S2 phone). I usually have a camera strategically placed in different parts of my condo so there is always one close by.

I'll be sure to keep posting photos to share our adventures together. Thanks for all the love  I post far more photos on Facebook so if anyone would like to add me here ya go https://www.facebook.com/chris.paltzat


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great pics - thanks for sharing!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Wiley sleeps in the most ridiculous places/positions....

Are all V's like this?


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine is! I haven't gotten good shots like those though!!

Does he hiccup in his sleep??


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Chrispycrunch, 

I think you will have lots of opportunities to take photos like that!! it's hilarious. From what I've seen they are all the same. If there's a position that looks uncomfortable they will almost certainly be asleep in it  Good times.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Welcome Wiley. This thread has not been good for my puppy fever.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Hey all! It's been a while since I've updated this...

Wiley and I are definitely finding our groove. We have had some rough days and some really great days so far.....but things are definitely getting better. I'm also finding out his habits, what works and what doesn't. I've been struggling with him getting fixated on trying to shred his blankets and dig through his beds no matter how much exercise he's had. The only thing that I have found that works is for me to take them away or stand on them and show them they're MINE. I stand inbetween him and the object silently and authoritatively and wait for him to give in. He's was really testing his "place" this weekend and I had to take a few time-outs.....but I stayed calm. We had a great day yesterday training and playing frisbee/fetch.

I've also been struggling with getting him to walk properly on a leash without dragging me around everywhere. The ONLY thing that has made any progress was keeping a very light and happy mood and using a clicker and encouraging the desired behaviour. When he'd pull on the lead I'd gently give him a tug, turn the other direction and say "This way! come on!" When he came.... "CLICK" + treat. Also enouragement when he was beside me with a loose leash, "CLICK" + treat. We made some real progress yesterday with loose lead walking for the first time since we've been together (4 weeks).

Now that he's had his 2nd round of shots (last friday) I will finally be able to start walking him more public places soon....so we'll be working on leash training a lot. We've also had some really great play dates recently which is a nice change from his first few introductions to dogs that didn't go quite so well.

I thought I would include some of my favorite shots from the last few weeks.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

and a few more.......


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness these pictures are sooooo adorable!!! Great shots of your new buddy!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Great pics as always, chrispycrunch! Is his vizsla friend the one you got to dog sit a month or so ago? 

Regarding Wiley's destruction of all the bedding, here's an interesting product I found a few weeks ago. http://www.gundogsupply.com/real-dog-burrow-bedding-for-dogs.html 
I plan on using old towels and doormats to start off with, but might give this a try down the road.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Great pics as always, chrispycrunch! Is his vizsla friend the one you got to dog sit a month or so ago?
> 
> Regarding Wiley's destruction of all the bedding, here's an interesting product I found a few weeks ago. http://www.gundogsupply.com/real-dog-burrow-bedding-for-dogs.html
> I plan on using old towels and doormats to start off with, but might give this a try down the road.


Thank you 

Yes the other Vizsla that we hung out with was Reno, the guy I was taking care of for 3 weeks right before I got Wiley. He's not a very social dog, but he's very patient and very gentle. We FINALLY got him to play with Wiley so that was a good experience 

I don't think I want to encourage this behavior because I don't want him to start burrowing and chewing through my couch if there's a blanket on it (which there almost always is). He doesn't differentiate between MY blankets and HIS bed/blanket.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful pup and photos!! Looks like you guys are having loads of fun together!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the great photos!! Wiley is such a handsome little guy... and I'm sure I have your heart and hands full right now!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Wiley is such a beautiful boy!! Having such a talented photographer around is definitely in his favor! I particularly like the black and white's and the candid shots. Beautiful as always!! ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm a fan of your photos of course! They are all so captivating. My favorite is his "downward dog" pose on the balcony. Are you/were you nervous with him up there? I would be a wreck! Otto was always very good a squirming his way through tight spots and I of course am a worry wart! He is so beautiful; feel free to keep the pics coming! I love the gsp in the last pictures as well!


----------



## boobooah (Jun 24, 2013)

How ADORABLE!!! He's such a cutie!!! Enjoy your time with Wiley! Great pictures


----------



## LEVIsMom (Jun 11, 2013)

Wiley is a looker! Gorgeous pictures! He will get big fast and it will be hard to believe he was ever that small. He is your best buddy for life!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Thanks all  Definitely loving the new addition to my life.......he's definitely a nice change of focus and energy from the dating world =P LOL. My friends say I've given up on trying to find a woman and got a dog instead.....but frankly I'm ok with that.

It's crazy how fast he's growing! He's put on about 8 lbs in the 4-1/2 weeks I've had him. He's now a little porker at 23 lbs.



OttosMama said:


> I'm a fan of your photos of course! They are all so captivating. My favorite is his "downward dog" pose on the balcony. Are you/were you nervous with him up there? I would be a wreck! Otto was always very good a squirming his way through tight spots and I of course am a worry wart! He is so beautiful; feel free to keep the pics coming! I love the gsp in the last pictures as well!


I have actually taught him to do "downward dog" with the command "Yoga!" It's pretty awesome  He's such a smart boy..........when he wants to be. I just wished he didn't have the attention span of a flea and paid attention to me a little more.

I was a little nervous at first when he was smaller on the patio. I kept an eye on him....he was always too big to get through any of the gaps in the railing so there wasn't too much risk. I just didn't want him dropping tennis balls and nylabones on peoples heads. haha!


----------

